# RSD middlechild stack height



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Is there a set standard for the spacers that come with the MC as far as how many under and over the stem? I see a lot of people on many bikes put one on top of the stem… curious.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

TheWitness34 said:


> Is there a set standard for the spacers that come with the MC as far as how many under and over the stem? I see a lot of people on many bikes put one on top of the stem… curious.


No, use them to set the bars to the height that you prefer. Most people add a small spacer above the stem so that the stem can clamp fully onto the steerer tube while still leaving room for the top cap to preload the headset bearings.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

What’s a basic way to figure out where my stack height should be? I guess I “adapt” to the way the bike is setup but wondering if I’m missing something.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

TheWitness34 said:


> What’s a basic way to figure out where my stack height should be? I guess I “adapt” to the way the bike is setup but wondering if I’m missing something.


Not sure there's a way to calculate but I think for most people it's a preference thing, from reading posts over the years it seems like taller riders have the most issues with stack height. Usually resort to using riser bars to not affect reach rather than headset spacers.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

There isn't really one. There is a range for your torso length but it's not an "exact" science. 

Pure xc racers prefer lower stack. Enduro riders prefer higher. And there is a whole slew of exceptions everywhere.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

StayVigilant35 said:


> What’s a basic way to figure out where my stack height should be? I guess I “adapt” to the way the bike is setup but wondering if I’m missing something.


Experimentation is the only way imho. It took me too many years to find a bike that fit me well, and a lot of bike shops put me on bike, or sold me components, that were just not appropriate for me. 

I have found that I need my bars to be level with my saddle, so if I know my saddle height (from center of bb to top of saddle, because that is how stack is measured) I can easily get an idea of what my stack height should be. I always start with an uncut fork, lots of spare spacers, and a few different stems. I hate the look of riser bars over 1", so I try to use riser stems and spacers if possible. 

What I have landed on is a bike that the manufacturer told me was too big, but they can f#ck off because it fits me perfect and I can ride with more confidence because of it.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Riser stems and spacers will effectively shorten the reach of a bike (especially if you are stacking them at 30mm+). If you would like to keep the reach of your bike longer than riser bars make sense.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

cassieno said:


> Riser stems and spacers will effectively shorten the reach of a bike (especially if you are stacking them at 30mm+). If you would like to keep the reach of your bike longer than riser bars make sense.


That's why bike designers shouldn't let riser bars and spacers take place of common sense. If I am 8" taller then a rider on a medium sized bike, don't you think I deserve a little more then 20mm in head tube length? derrrrr


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> That's why bike designers shouldn't let riser bars and spacers take place of common sense. If I am 8" taller then a rider on a medium sized bike, don't you think I deserve a little more then 20mm in head tube length? derrrrr


They are prioritizing wheelbase increments to keep in step with reach increments. Most bikes are only designed to work the way they want in one size, medium. Everything else is a silly compromise in some way.


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

yzedf said:


> They are prioritizing wheelbase increments to keep in step with reach increments. Most bikes are only designed to work the way they want in one size, medium. Everything else is a silly compromise in some way.


Yep, because they still have to design the frame around things like forks, wheels and tires that don’t change in proportion to a taller or shorter than average person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> That's why bike designers shouldn't let riser bars and spacers take place of common sense. If I am 8" taller then a rider on a medium sized bike, don't you think I deserve a little more then 20mm in head tube length? derrrrr


I mean yes. Large bike designers / big bike brands have too little stack in general for normal people.
I don't disagree with you.

However, there is more to it than aesthetic concerns. Sometimes riser bars are the only option.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

cassieno said:


> I mean yes. Large bike designers / big bike brands have too little stack in general for normal people.
> I don't disagree with you.
> 
> However, there is more to it than aesthetic concerns. Sometimes riser bars are the only option.


 Most forks have long enough steerer tubes. So what more is it that I am missing? I see Paragon Machine Works head tubes goes all the way up to 190mm in standard bearing configs.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Large bike brands don't use Paragon headtubes? Not really sure what you point is. They could spec whatever headtube they wanted and have it made.

Some brands (like Neuhaus Metalworks) actually designs bikes for taller riders. And those bikes use all available steerer. If you are 6'6" a riser bar may be your only option to get bars in the right place.

Most bike manufactures build a medium bike and then just cobble together the small and larger sizes and call it good enough. Small bikes stacks are way to high. Large bikes stacks are way to low.

Preferring a 30mm+ stack of spacers and a 20mm riser bar is a personal preference when it comes to looks. If I need that much height I prefer a taller riser bar - especially because it doesn't shorten the reach (unless shorten the reach is what I am going for).


----------

